# France - Lorraine(Vosges) - GPS Route Guides



## yokine (Aug 31, 2007)

Next month I'll be visiting the Vosges area of France, staying in Saint Maurice sur Moselle. Looks like there should be good mountainbiking in the region and desperate googling says there is, but I cant find any route guides.

Does anyone have any suggestions for route listings, particularly with GPS coordinates, much like this GPS-Tracks site? (Bikely only seems to have road routes)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

take a look here

http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tours/1...rankreich&search_words=Lorraine&submit=suchen


----------

